# Recommended paintless dent pullers



## KRaikkonenNo1

Just after a bit of advice regarding pointless dent removers in the North Wales area.

Unfortunately, I have found a small 'pimple' indented dent on the rear boot lid of my 17 Focus RS. It's located at the very bottom left, and luckily it appears the paint hasn't cracked or anything so hopefully can just be pulled out.

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with good, recommended dent removers in the area? (I'm based Conwy county)

Thanks.


----------

